# Fake oder echt ???



## Marko (15 Feb. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bei einem anderen Forum dieses Bild gesehen. Es ist doch sicher ein Fake, oder nicht?



 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​
Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Marko


----------



## Geldsammler (15 Feb. 2009)

Sieht nach einem Fake aus.


----------



## mac76 (16 Feb. 2009)

Ist ein fake, wenn auch gut gemacht. Das Foto entstand auf der Premiere in Los Angeles von "The Tale of Despereaux", aufgenommen 12/07/2008 (hab´s gegooogelt!)


----------



## Marko (16 Feb. 2009)

OK dann weiß weiß ich bescheid. Danke


----------

